# Punisher



## Mace (Apr 22, 2004)

Has anyone had a chance to see this movie yet? I'm thinking of seeing it this weekend and was hoping for a review.
Sean


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

Not yet hoping to catch it myself but for a decent review of movies go to 

www.chud.com they have a review up there.

Dave

BTW Thomas Jane how can u go wrong!


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 22, 2004)

As a fan of the comic series, the casting looks wrong for the lead and the movie looks like a disappointment to me.  But, I had the same expectation of X-Men/Wolverine and came to like it on its own merits.


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> As a fan of the comic series, the casting looks wrong for the lead and the movie looks like a disappointment to me.  But, I had the same expectation of X-Men/Wolverine and came to like it on its own merits.




CASTING IS WRONG FOR THE LEAD????? AUUUUGH!! Thomas Jane is one of the most underrated actors of our time. I think they nailed the part right. Now for the bad guy, ......... do we have to see John Travolta doing the same BAD GUY AGAIN???? Swordfish, Broken Arrow, Face Off, Battlefield (uuggh) Earth.

Have a great time at the movies guys! Besides I still love the Dolph Lundgren Scene in the first (although poor) Punisher movie sitting back naked in the sewer. Now if that wasn't a classic film moment!  :uhyeah: 

Dave


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 22, 2004)

c2kenpo said:
			
		

> CASTING IS WRONG FOR THE LEAD????? AUUUUGH!! Thomas Jane is one of the most underrated actors of our time. I think they nailed the part right. Now for the bad guy, ......... do we have to see John Travolta doing the same BAD GUY AGAIN???? Swordfish, Broken Arrow, Face Off, Battlefield (uuggh) Earth.
> 
> Have a great time at the movies guys! Besides I still love the Dolph Lundgren Scene in the first (although poor) Punisher movie sitting back naked in the sewer. Now if that wasn't a classic film moment!  :uhyeah:
> 
> Dave



Not talking about his acting ability (though I don't know about 'under rated'), just the look/fit for the role.  I hope he can pull it off.  Hugh Jackman was a nice surprise to me.


----------



## Mace (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, if I get to see it I'll let you know how it is. And I read in a magazine that Thomas Jane went through some serious training for this movie. I hope its worth the money.
Sean


----------



## oldnewbie (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm just glad they finished it. They had all the streets block here for weeks, off and on. The local people who spoke on the news were all excited about seeing Tampa on the big screen, but didn't say much for the movie. Most thought it was a bit violent.


----------



## Ender (Apr 22, 2004)

Well I saw the movie today and I think they blew a good opportunity to portray the character as he should be. There were a few good scenes, and I agree with the other poster. John Travolta is playing the same bad guy character over and over. The plot lacked depth and if this character was "best of the best", his fighting skills were sorely lacking. I did like the big "paper cut"..*L


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ender said:
			
		

> Well I saw the movie today and I think they blew a good opportunity to portray the character as he should be. There were a few good scenes, and I agree with the other poster. John Travolta is playing the same bad guy character over and over. The plot lacked depth and if this character was "best of the best", his fighting skills were sorely lacking. I did like the big "paper cut"..*L



Was the lead convincing?  How often can JT get away with playing the flamboyant yet evil bad guy.  In Face Off as the 'disguised' Caster Troy he was great, but then all his roles started to look like that....

Romajin Stamos, bad actress, good eye candy.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2005)

oldnewbie said:
			
		

> I'm just glad they finished it. They had all the streets block here for weeks, off and on.


 Several movies that were to have been filmed in N.O. are considering relocating here to Albuquerque, so we may get similar treatment!

 I was an extra in Mad City and they blocked streets in San Jose for weeks for that.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2005)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Was the lead convincing?  How often can JT get away with playing the flamboyant yet evil bad guy.


 I didn't find anything in the movie convincing. The tone was uneven, the acting was inconsistent, the story was bad...this was not a good film.


----------

